# Wong's Aquarium?



## jon021

I'm planning to make a trip dt to Menageries for the first time over the weekend and figured i might as well go check out other stores as well. Has anyone been to Wong's Aquarium, 590 Gerrard Street East? Is it worth going to? If you could also reccommend any other stores in that area, that would be great as well. thanks.


----------



## Merman

*Good/Bad/Ugly*

...used to go to Wong's for years/the only place I knew at the time that had some really good angelfish. Depending on stocking levels - good selection of goldfish, basic characin selection, interesting livebearers (red eye guppies/swordtails), get some interesting barbs and gouramis at times.

There is a plant/aquarium place a little further east (two or three blocks) of Dragon on the south side/forget the name - seems ok, usu. not as good of a selection as Dragon.

Happy shopping


----------



## teemee

*Wong's*

When I was there in the summer, they had some very cool freshwater pipefish.
They also had lots of very fancy guppies.


----------



## DaFishMan

They used to have the most awesome gb rams around, last I checked they didn't have anymore. Hopefully they will again.


----------



## AquariAM

They were always a great source for cheap but high quality 
flowerhorn


----------



## vaporize

used to go there exclusively for live black worms


----------



## noy

Does anyone know whether this place is still in business? 

This was the first marine shop I've been to back when I was a kid. Used to go there a few times a week with my parents.


----------



## wtac

I don't think so. When walked past a few months ago, the front signage is there but not the in the stairwell.


----------



## tijuanatoad

Wong's Aquarium is still in business but is in the basement of the building now. I was there a month ago. Usually closes by 5PM and is run by Sam's wife. Just freshwater fish: tropical, cichlids, goldfish.


----------



## jonstreets

hey guys i was looking this place up on the net. is it worth the trip? thats the selection like these days. also theres supposed to be another store down the street a garden/fish store, whats that like?


----------



## loonie

I been to that garden fish store, its at the corner of the block across but nothing much, Wong has better selection. They are all freshwater fish.


----------



## jonstreets

what kind of fish? is it like a ghetto petsmart?


----------



## mwerneburg

*still alive in '19*

Wong's is still going in October 2019. I went in looking for a dwarf pleco, which they did not have, but there was a significant stock in place. The place is run down but the fish seem to be in good health and there's substantial variety.


----------

